# Hood or Canopy?



## cristalblueroses (Apr 6, 2009)

Okay, I recently bought a 55 gallon aquarium at a yard sale, with everything _except_ a hood or canopy (I still have to make sure it all works, but I know about the rest of the equipment) So, I'm trying to find something that can cover the top of the tank, and provide light.

I've discovered from most sites that you cover the tank with either a hood or a canopy. What's the difference between them? Is it just looks? or do they function differently as well?

I know that hoods usually have the lights in them, but I don't know about canopies. So any help with this would be appreciated.'


My plan is actually to get it set up and make sure everything works the way it should next week, then to start cycling it (without fish) as soon as I know that everything works. But I would like to know about the covering so I can go ahead and get it and have some plants starting with the cycle.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

The hood would be like a piece of plastic with a single flouresent light in it like the ones that come with aquarium kits and a canopy would be like a box sitting on top of your tank. I like canopy's but I am also have a reef tank but with the canopy you would need to install the lighting in it with a retro kit. The other option you have would be to get a fixture that would sit on top of your tank like this in the FW model and you should be able to keep any plants you might like.
Aquarium Lighting for Freshwater and Reef Systems: Nova Extreme Compact SLR T-5 Fixtures


----------



## ELewandowski (Mar 2, 2009)

I use glass lids on all my tanks, they are usually the same price as the plastic ones. the glass brings a lot more light into the tank and imo looks better.

here is a pic from the net.


----------

